# how do i become a certified vw mechanic?



## sammyg (Jul 15, 2009)

im debating the 20k a year (with aid) for art school (pratt) 

my other desired option would be to become a vw mechanic... how do i make it happen?

is it worth it? are the job opportunities there? any advice from any current or past vw mechanics?

im in central pa and not affraid of travel to school :thumbup:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

I would expect you first need to become a certified auto mechanic. 

http://www.uti.edu/Request-Info/Request-Info-(Halogen)/Video-All

Then, to be VW certified likely required additional VW training while you are working for a VW franchise dealer.


----------



## MonsterMan53 (Dec 5, 2009)

According to my dad, the auto industry needs mechanics. He needs to hire one but cant find a good replacement for the guy that is retiring. The pay isn't the best. The biggest plus is having a shop at your disposal to work on your own car(s). I'm considering the trade myself but I don't know if the pay is worth it. It's a love vs money situation. UTI would be the place to go. I hear it's a bit expensive but I think the outcome and resources that UTI has would put you in a good position. The link would be good to look at.

http://www.bls.gov/oco/ocos181.htm#outlook


----------



## die65cast (Apr 3, 2007)

i would deffinately look into UTI. you get your basic training and if you keep up i think a 3.7 gpa and near perfect attendance you can get accepted to the manufacturer-specific corses which include volkswagen and mercedes and porche. I here that some make up to 100,000 a year with the mercedes-benz corse which is their biggest. They also help you get jobs while in school and when you graduate, manufacturers like to hire through the school. Very good school in my opinion and def. worth looking into.:beer::beer:


----------

